# Нижний дистальный вялый правосторонний монопарез. Как восстановить ногу?



## Матылек (27 Апр 2020)

Всем доброго времени суток. Прошу совета так как в замешательстве. Заключение невролога: Пояснично-крестцовая дорсопатия (грыжа МПД L4-L5 1,2см, L5-S1 0,65см, спондилоартроз.)на фоне дегенеративно-дистрофического изменения пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Абсолютный стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне L4-S1.  Радикулопатия L5 справа. Выраженный вертеброгенный болевой, умеренный мышечно-тонический, ирритативно-корешковый синдромы. Периферический нижний правосторонний дистальный грубый монопарез.
31.01.2020 была проведена интерламинектомия L4-L5 справа. Удаление грыжи L4-L5.  На данный момент нахожусь на больничном уже 3 месяца. Никакого лечения по восстановлению ноги не было(только прием  таблеток нейромедин и берлитион). На сегодняшний день умеренная боль при пальпации в икроножной мышце, небольшое онемение выше пальцев, на носок, на пятку практически встать не могу.
24.04.2020 года прошла первый раз  ЭНМГ




результаты ЭНМГ


----------



## AIR (27 Апр 2020)

Матылек написал(а):


> Всем доброго времени суто


Вечер добрый.


Матылек написал(а):


> Прошу совета так как в замешательстве


На мой взгляд, вариант один.


Матылек написал(а):


> На сегодняшний день умеренная боль при пальпации в икроножной мышце, небольшое онемение выше пальцев, на носок, на пятку практически встать не могу.


Нужен очень хороший массажист, который качественно и глубоко пропальпирует мышцы от колена до стопы.. Там , где плотные и жесткие мышцы и сухожилия,  разминание их с целью расслабления, восстановления эластичности и физиологической растяжимости... Там, где они дряблые и мягкие, также разминание, но уже направленное на усиление местного кровотока и питания тканей.. Массаж желательно делать с согревающими и улучшающими кровообращение гелями типа Артро-актив  (красный), Кармолис...
Только прием таблеток не даст нужного результата.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2020)

А если к массажу добавить лекарства, хорошую её электростимуляцию и мышцы и нерва, тогда и результат будет.


----------



## Матылек (28 Апр 2020)

Спасибо большое за ответы, что думаете на счёт дарсонвализации?


----------



## Elka66 (28 Апр 2020)

Делали дорсонваль,озокерит,электрофорез на спину и голени с кем не помню,хоть убейте,иголки два курса за три месяца и невролог рекомендовал мне спортивного массажиста,один день мял все до колена,следующий выше,все восстановилось на тот момент,потом я качала икры ,начиталась на форуме,становилась на толстую книгу и спустив ступни поднимала и опускала,потом так же пятки. У меня был вялый парез из за стеноза. Выздоравливайте


----------



## Матылек (28 Апр 2020)

Спасибо большое


----------



## Elka66 (28 Апр 2020)

Вспомнила,электрофорез с прозерином


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2020)

Матылек написал(а):


> ...что думаете на счёт дарсонвализации?


Ее можно плюс к перечисленному.


----------



## Матылек (28 Апр 2020)

Всем большое спасибо за ответы, завтра на приём, буду просить у врача лечение


----------

